# Need to learn French



## btakash71 (Jun 22, 2008)

I speak English & Arabic (both fluently), but currently I work for a French company, and I would prefer to learn French language. It will make my life easier.

Any Help

BT


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Don't know about the resources in Dubai - but if you work for a French company, they should be able to offer you French language training if they want you to know the language. In France, at least, if they expect you to take continuing education courses, they have to provide them and pay for them (usually on company time).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Contrary to some people's beliefs, there are plenty of resources in Dubai, including language schools. 

There is a Berlitz school on the Beach Road, Eton College runs courses as does Alliance Francaise. I am sure there are others too.

French is quite widely spoken in Dubai as so many Lebanese live here, most of whom speak English, Arabic and Franch.

Bonne Chance!


-


----------



## michcoco (Sep 12, 2008)

Hi BT,

My name is Elisee and am a french national in based in dubai for 3 years. Let me now if you need any help.

good luck.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

L'Alliance Francaise offers french classesAlliance Franciase

I speak french as well so would be happy to help out. I'm not sure that I could teach a complete beginner though but once you have mastered the basics, I'm quite happy to help you practice. As Elphaba has said, there are loads of french people here. I tend to practice my french whenever I meet someone and most times, I tend to meet french people in the queue in supermarkets!


----------

